# Acupuncture vs. Acupressure



## shesulsa (May 31, 2006)

For those who have and do receive acu treatment, which do you prefer and why?  Which do you think is more effective and why?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 31, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> For those who have and do receive acu treatment, which do you prefer and why? Which do you think is more effective and why?


 
Acupuncture.

I have had both done, alot, and I prefer acupuncture. 

For acupressure to work it requires the practitioner to push hard, and if the area they are pressing is related to the pain you are experiencing, and it should be, it hurts a lot. You have to press hard to affect the associated points. Acupuncture treatments for the same issue, in my opinion, are less painful and works better for me. 

I have had acupressure work very well, but I still like acupuncture much more.

This is from a Traditional Chinese Medical Perspective; it may be different from the Japanese perspective.


----------



## Martial Tucker (May 31, 2006)

I have had a bit of training in both, but I am not licensed to "needle".
I think that which is more effective is probably a case-by-case thing.
As the patient, I have had equal successes with either, also.

For those who have done acupressure, but have not been trained to use needles, there has been some impressive research done with using a good laser pen in place of needles. You find the meridian point, just as you would for needling or finger pressure, and then touch the laser pen to the point and activate the laser. Hold the light tip to the pressure point for about 3 minutes. Some studies have shown this to be as effective as needling.
I was told this by an accomplished Doctor of Oriental Medicine, who I trust. He works in a highly regarded practice with 2 Western/traditional MD's. 

 I have not personally seen the research.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 31, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> I have had a bit of training in both, but I am not licensed to "needle".
> I think that which is more effective is probably a case-by-case thing.
> As the patient, I have had equal successes with either, also.
> 
> ...


 
The Orthopod I go to from time to time was involved in research with a person from Russia and laser type acupuncture a few years back. Prior to this he said acupuncture was a bunk. However after this research he said he wasn't exactly sure if it was the Cortisone he gave people that helped them or the needle he used. 

I will have to see if my wife knows anything about this, she is a TCM OMD from Beijing. Also licensed to practice here as well.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 9, 2006)

I've had both and been quite happy with the results.  But I use them for different things.  Acupressure for less intense issues and acupuncture when my spinal disks are irritated and swollen and pushing on the nerve roots to my left leg.  It is far superior to the steriods I used to take.  The steroids took weeks to work ... acupuncture ... a couple of days, tops.


----------



## Drac (Jun 10, 2006)

Acupuncture....


----------



## Kensai (Jun 11, 2006)

Never had accu-pressure, but the accupuncture I've had worked a treat for me. Same for a best mate of mine. He was initially a total skeptic when it came to TCM, but having had accupuncture for disk trouble in his back, it's worked wonders for him. Needless to say, he's more open-minded now.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 11, 2006)

Not an "either/or" but a "both/and" for me.  I practice acupuncture, but include quite a lot of Tui Na in my treatments.  As such "acupuressure" occurs when I am doing Tui Na as a way of "opening up" points to needle later and as a way of assessing points and channels.

You can accomplish quite a lot with acupressure alone but you have to work harder.  Acupuncture is generally more precise, as well.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## pstarr (Jun 12, 2006)

I practice both acupuncture and tui-na and over the years I've actually used tui-na with much greater frequency than acupuncture.  It depends upon the nature and/or the severity of the problem-


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 23, 2006)

Acupressure, Shesulsa. And it is only because I am scared of needles - real ninny!

Ashamed
Dave
:uhohh:


----------



## searcher (Oct 24, 2006)

I am with DM, I hate needles.   Not to mention that accupressure is non-invasive.   Nothing like accupressure IMO.


----------



## Ian (Nov 16, 2006)

lhommedieu said:


> Not an "either/or" but a "both/and" for me. I practice acupuncture, but include quite a lot of Tui Na in my treatments. As such "acupuressure" occurs when I am doing Tui Na as a way of "opening up" points to needle later and as a way of assessing points and channels.
> 
> You can accomplish quite a lot with acupressure alone but you have to work harder. Acupuncture is generally more precise, as well.
> 
> ...


 
Same for me. I practice acupuncture and am in my 2nd year of Shiatsu training. Personally if I am ill I go for acupuncture as it is more precise and I have regular Shatsu for health maintenence (much more enjoyable )

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## TKDmel (Nov 22, 2006)

Many years ago I had torn a hamstring doing partner stretches. For years  no matter what I did it still hurt severly and hindered my flexibility in that leg. Just before the national championships I went to an accupuncturist as a last resort. Upon completion of my first session I was asked to go ahead and try a rising kick to stretch the muscles a bit. To my utter amazment, it shot up WAY further than it had in years and with no pain. I was sold! Since then I use accupressure to keep it in shape, so I think that depending on the pain/injury, they can and should compliment each other. Just my $0.2


----------



## akonpittbull (Jul 2, 2010)

I think again one of the best idea for the pen is laser pen. Basically needle can be harmful for the human body thats why laser pen can work without pain and that is really great thing in the medical world.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jul 3, 2010)

akonpittbull said:


> I think again one of the best idea for the pen is laser pen. Basically needle can be harmful for the human body thats why laser pen can work without pain and that is really great thing in the medical world.



Actually the greatest thing in the medical world turns out to be sharks with frickin' laser beams attached to their heads....

Best,

Steve


----------



## Indagator (Oct 22, 2010)

I believe that EFT, or Emotional Freedom Therapy, has strong elements of acupressure involved, and it definitely utilises kyusho points for the "tapping" part of it.

FWIW, that works fantastically. I have seen some amazing recoveries from emotional distresses and PTSD through EFT.

As for physical complaints, I have not yet had the chance to try acupuncture.

Accupressure is pretty good.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Oct 22, 2010)

My best friend is a MD, and he told me of a study he read involving people with back pain.  Group A got physical therapy, Group B went through the surgery, and Group C got acupuncture treatments.  After 1 year, Group C reported the less amount of pain, and more people claiming complete recovery than the other groups.  Hmmm...

He puts much more stock into TCM than chiropractors as well.


----------

